# CONNECTICUT /PORTLAND AND OTHER NIGHT MARES



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

My heart cry's out for the poor innocent souls(many babies)in all of the tragic recent events lost for no reason other than the evil sick minds of those who feel removing others from there loved ones an ending their most productive lives as they decide to commit suicide, some how thinking this is some form of distorted glory. 
This horror can only remind us all to take the time to hug our loved ones and let them know how much we love them,for tomorrow we no not what it will bring.
May we all take some time today to think of the poor poor family's who have lost their loved ones and send a positive thought or if you inclined a prayer their way
God bless them all


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Amen.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

The number of people killed is horrendous enough, but that most of them are children is beyond words. It makes one wonder what must be going through a person's head, that would cause them to do something like that. He also killed his mother, who was teaching there. No doubt, that had more than a little to do with it.

What I wonder mostly is whether there is anything that can be done to prevent these sort of things from happening. Is it possible to fully protect schools and other public gathering places from psychotic killers? Or is it just one of the horrible things in life, which we can do little or nothing about? Most of the time there is little or no indication that something bad is going to happen, until it's already too late.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

It is tragic, hopefully one day we will have grown up enough as a society and as individuals that this no longer happens. Some days it seems as if a sickness has descended upon us. We must remember to honor those passed and celebrate the living not just at this time of year but all the time.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Unbelievable pain.

The only minor justice is that the shooter is dead. I just wish those people would start with the suicide.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

What a massacre!!

That SICKO really got ticked OFF by something… I cannot imagine WHAT got him started… Damn shame…

May God bless them…

Really sick…

... and now we will hear MORE about Gun Control… It's the PERSON behind it that is the problem… Other people around that person ( lived / worked with ) should have also reported Bad Signs to someone…

A sad SAD day…


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

Given the enormity of this tragedy, can we LEAVE OUT THE POLITICS and simply allow all of us to mourn for the time being. Honestly Joe, your remark is inconceivable at this time.


----------



## Paul2274 (Nov 17, 2009)

A scar that will forever remain…

A tragedy our nation will mourn…

May their souls rest in the Peace of God… Amen.

Paul


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

We pray for the children and families tragically affected in Connecticut .


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Judging from the rash of recent, random slaughter events, it seems that human society has sunk even lower than ever (if that's possible).
It makes me literally sick.

D


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

amen jim, this is beyond sick…..if you ask me this world is ripe with iniquity…...this is just awful….


----------



## grandpaj (Jan 20, 2008)

Very kind words Jim.. Our hearts are where they should be at this time of need


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Very sad. A damned tragedy. One can only imagine the poor families' grief.
Thanks Jim, for your good words.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*pierce85*

*Sure it's a horrendous event…* probably the worst of it's kind in US History!

*It's a reality…* So is the probable ATTACK on guns… going to be a reality…

*Reality is Reality…*


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

We are putting up our Christmas tree this evening with our two amazing young sons. There is a lovely fire in the fireplace and one in the wood stove.

The weight of this tragedy is heavy on my mind. I need to go give those little guys a hug.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I guess I missed whatever insanity is going on since I rarely ever watch the news and never read the newspaper.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

May God bless them all on this very sad day. 
Brought me to tears when I heard the news at lunch time today. Needless to say , I couldn't eat.
Later in the day , I heard that the killer was let into the previously secured building : (
I feel so bad for all of the little ones and their poor parents , as well as the school staff members that were also lost in this tragedy. Rest In Peace…Love and prayers being sent to all involved in this senseless act.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

When I seen that, I wanted to just thro up! These things are happening way too much. It's a tragedy. If these idiots don't like living, why take out all the inicent kids. GOD help their families.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Moment of silence for those fallen and those that loved them.
God, please bring them all your peace and comfort.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

It makes no sense at all. It's just tragic.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

So sad, it brought tears to our eyes instantly. We have grandchildren in that area and our stomachs sank when it came on the news. What those poor parents and children are going through is Unimaginable. Our hearts and prayers go out to all of them.

I just don't understand what is wrong with someone who would commit such a horrific crime.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Yep, when I heard about this today the first thing I thought of was my 6yo granddaughter (down in GA, 7 hours away). Sure woulda liked to be able to give her a hug! 
I cant even IMAGINE the pain these folks are in, and I hope I never find out.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Saw the news today. Those parents watched their children go to school in the morning and will never hear them laugh again. My heart aches for them. Hug your babies, no matter how old.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Amen.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Words cannot describe how terrible I feel for the victim's loved ones. As the father of three young boys, I gave each one a hug after hearing the news. 
However when these things happen, I also try to conjure the same level of sympathy for the shooter's (surviving and not) family. They also lost loved ones today. And heck, I even feel sorry for the shooter. That boy (20 yo) was obviously in a lot of pain. Someone would have to be in their own personal version of hell to be driven to this type of act.


----------



## twitch (Dec 6, 2012)

I can only imagine how the parents and family feel. This guy has sunk to a low that I didn't think was possible.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

We lost an infant daughter. I pity and pray for the parents involved. May they find enough love and courage to believe again in living. This atrocity is a crime against all that it means to be a human being.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

What's really disgusting is the favorite phrase of the gun fanatics: " It ain't the gun that kills, it's the SICKO behind the gun that kills ". BS BS BS ! If the gun was not available to the SICKO, then the innocents would not be murdered.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

rosebudjim see this thread for that discussion.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

OnlyJustME: I've read/seen that thread, it will NOT change my mind.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Rosebudjim, there will always be guns.. it's just a question of whether law biding citizens have equal access to them. "If the gun was not available" is one huge "if", because the the fact is guns are available and will always be available. If not assault weapons, then hunting riffles. Guns are available to the SICKO, and I don't think he was overly concerned about whether it was legal for him to have them.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

very sad prayer goes up for the kids and the familys, God will receive these children in his arms and on judgement day he the murder will meet these kids and know that there is a justice system that has a judge thats just and will be paid his due


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Ted, I know but, when are we going to come up with some kind of common sense ? Doesn't anybody care ?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

RBjim
I think we all care, but no one has a good answer to the problem.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

a1Jim - As with the prevailing wind from the sidelines, this will never be solved, no matter how many innocents are lost.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

school is ten minutes from my house….very somber mood in the region right now…don't know anyone personally at the school, but I'm sure I have customers who had kids enrolled there


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

RBJim
I'm afraid that may be the case. We don't want to ever think that we can't find answer to horrors like what happen this week. But some of the options that might work don't seem like we as a society will allow,such as treating our schools and shopping malls and theaters like prisons by fencing them off strip searching everyone and having everyone go through metal detectors. Another option is to take guns away from everyone .I don't see that happening with the gun lobby and folks wanting to bear arms. It's fine to be upset and want answers but don't blame others for not caring,that's what this thread is all about *people who care*.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

It is time to reopen the mental institutions that were closed in the 80s. We need to treat the mentally ill as mentally ill, not deal with them as criminals after the fact.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Our entire country should be in mourning for this tragedy. It is happening far too frequently and I don't see any way to prevent future tragedys. My prayers go out to all the victoms' families.


----------



## bhack (Mar 19, 2008)

I wish I had the ability to put into words my thoughts, going to try any way.

After the incident involving the Kansas City Chiefs football player their quarterback said in an interview "We need to log off the social network sites and put the cell phone down and actually talk to our friends face to face and listen to them."

I am not opposed to social networking but we are losing the ability to actually talk to a person. Talk but above all listen to what they are saying. That action may prevent occurrences like this.

I am saying prayers for the families. They need all we can give.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

I think as a nation we have fallen victim to some of our own freedoms we enjoy in our society. Certainly these kind of tragedies is a time to reflect, offer condolences, and when the pain subsides, stop wringing our hands and shaking our heads in disbelief and review some of our laws that make guns so easily and readily available to unstable and un-responsible people.

Hopefully my response doesn't trigger a rebuke, because I won't get into any debates over the laws that make these kind of senseless killing sprees more common place every year.
JMHO.

Peace.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Jeremiah 17:9 " The heart is deceitful above all things, and desperately sick; who can understand it?"


----------



## EMVarona (Aug 21, 2010)

There is a message(s) in every tragedy. We must not ignore it (them).


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

The sorrow of such tragic loss transcends all borders. All we who care and love weep over this senseless loss. Your President Obama's poignant words spoken yesterday portrayed how much pain we all feel for those who have lost so much. His act of wiping shed tears while speaking to the world are tears we all shed over this tragedy. And God weeps too.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

a1Jim: Please don't misunderstand my words of "does any body care" as those of us on this thread who are trying to come to grips with this problem. On a different thread, there are those who blame the individual, not the gun for the trouble. Both are the same problem. The question is, how do we solve it? Obviously not with the NRA, or the pockets of our congress / supreme court whom the NRA has lined.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

I used to buy my beer in Newtown (Tony) and my Cub Cadet parts too (Newtown Power Equip) when I lived in CT several years ago.

I think Topamax is correct. looking at all these similar events there are too many common traits in the shooters…young, smart, but social misfits. the reports (after the fact) all seem to point to signs that were quite evident (before the fact). in other cultures the mad-man uses other means of terror or simply take themselves out. here we have guns but like it or not they are here and I don't see any effective means of collecting them all (nor should we…the old "when guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns" is true).

our kids have been "lab rats" of some educational science experiment for about 20 years now. and it doesn't help that we have spoiled them thinking we were being nice (and in the meantime they are taught to dial 911 if a slap in the head is delivered). so along with the inevitable gun-control discussions, perhaps we take a peek under the hood and see what else has happened in the past 20 years.

just IMHO


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

This is indeed very sad to to hear of on tv. I have to say I don't have a clue what the answer is there are so many guns so what is there which can be practically done I suspect very little.I hope I am wrong.I just want to take a minute to send our families love to our very dear American friends My youngest son Ewen is just returned from an extensive trip in the USA where he was treated wonderfully by all those he came across.You Americans are wonderful people so we(my family) will be praying for you all at this tragic time.God Bless Alistair


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*YES!*


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

When I got home that night I lowered my flag to half-mast for these children. I took a pic of it today (for another BBS that I frequent) and when I posted it I mentioned that it is a dreary day here in Tennessee, and just as this flag is not flying in bright sunshine, the children (and the adults) that were murdered will never see another sunshiney day


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'm at 1/2 mast too; maybe a little below ;-(


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I agree about my heart being at half mast , but my beliefs says that all that who were killed are seeing a brighter warmer sunshine than any off us left here on earth. I know there are others who feel differently about that so you all are entitled to your thoughts too.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200099695685833


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Jim: A1+ on your post.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Paul2274 - How many scars must we endure ?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Topa's right. Until we recognize that the mentally challenged in this country, and the whole world for that matter, need to be helped, instead of turned out into the street, this will continue to happen. Don't turn the other way when you see a troubled person, it will make some difference.

To all the gun control people- there is a positive correlation with concealed carry and lower crime, especially crimes against women. Taking the guns away will help in only a minimal sense. Anyway, humans are violent creatures, sad but true.

Meanwhile, my heart bleeds for the survivors, the same as everybody else.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Like everyone, I am terribly upset over this evil visitation upon these babies.

Now everyone is trying to figure out how to avoid it in the future. I'd like to offer a few thoughts, if I may:

• Let me preface this with a disclosure: I'm a conservative independent, don't carry a gun, nor belong to the NRA.

*• I'm don't believe more gun laws will fix this kind of thing in the future.* I'm open to banning assault rifles, but the politicians are just having a knee-jerk reaction with more gun laws. I understand that this perpetrator broke 22 laws in the commission of his crime, and none stopped him. It's curious they want to ban assault weapons, when the assailant used a rifle. I'll point out that Chicago and Mexico have stringent gun laws, and look what their murder rate is. If a person abides in evil, he will find a way to commit his act.

*• Mental health was obviously an issue.* No one sane commits this kind of act. From all accounts, this young man was a loner, a social outcast, a misfit. What made him "crack" we may never know. He was never in trouble, just strange. What do you do with somebody like that? You can't institutionalize someone who is strange. What if I flipped out, because some pressure finally got to me, and I went out killed someone? You can't predict how people act out.

*• Evil is ever present.* I believe evil is spiritual force that can infect and compel a person do to heinous things; you can not stop it, only call it out and confront it. It is part of our world, just as a tornado is a part of the world; and like a tornado, it can wreak great destruction upon us, both physically and spiritually.

*• The "Where was God?" response.* Some of us make damn sure that God is kept out of any activity in school, that manager scenes are kept out of the public square; many of us aren't thankful for the enormous blessings we are aware of (let alone, what we are unaware of), we take God's commandments as mere suggestions…and then we have the never to ask, "Where was God?" I'm not suggesting that something like this would have never happened had we been a more religious society; but maybe, just maybe, it would have been a lot less likely.

So, there you have it…


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm trying to decide if it was a mixed blessing that the murderer took his own life in the end. 
I know it wouldn't bring the innocents back to life if he was alive and spent the rest of his days in prison or in an insane asylum somewhere , after being found "not guilty by reason of insanity".
I know this may sound cruel or uncaring given his mental state , but I wish that the first and *only* bullet had his name on it !! He has ruined this Holy season for so many thousands of people , not just the poor immediate families of the departed. 
Sorry to vent my frustrations on this matter here , but please go ahead , it's your turn now.


----------



## dontrushme (Jul 23, 2012)

Parents should NOT outgrow their children.
Deep in my soul I believe this horrific incident would not have been solved by tighter gun controls (and I hate guns), nor more religion.
What I believe is that we have to have better preventative measures; mental health especially. Being bullied is often the seed that starts a child down a spiral towards anti-social behavior. In most cases of this nature we often find afterwards that the perpetrator was bullied in school. Teachers see this behavior and most often do nothing about it. Perhaps a kind outreached hand could prevent a future murder. Perhaps if our health insurance companies would see fit to provide early treatment for kids in trouble we would see less horrific news.

Unfortunately, we in our society are great debaters, but not so good problem solvers.

But then, what the heck do I know….


----------



## 228861 (Feb 23, 2009)

I live here in ct about an hour away from newtown. I was out in the shop turning wood when my wife came out crying and said something awful has happened! It's been on the news and other shows for the past week. People are in shock!But when someone is mentally off there's no way of knowing what there thinking,or what they are going to do.Also people seem to be getting more and more violent.people keep asking me what is going on,Why do these things keep happening?We should all think about that.The Bible says"MAN RULES MAN TO HIS INJURY"--It seems our society has something to do with it.


----------



## toolmantim (Nov 10, 2012)

Amen, my hearts with people who lost loved ones. Can only hope their in a better place.


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

I sometimes despair at the randomness and fragility of Life: to think that no one, even the truly innocent, is ever out of harm's way. While we often say that Life is Precious;, it never rings so true as the recent events. Much as we have Newport, China had something similar within days; and not long ago, in Iran, a classroom of girls where killed simply for going to school.

Yes, Life is both Fragile & Random, and that is why we should celebrate those still with us, as we mourn those who are not.
MJCD


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

Mixing-up my town names …

A sociologist - Geog Simmel (1858 - 1918) - wondered How is Society Possible, with billions of different minds, each with their own dungeons & dragons, hopes & dreams. Well, we're here.

MJCD


----------

